# If I had lots of money



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

This would be my ulitimate vampire costume. the perfect victorian gothic look. I just need alot of money. I mean, look at the price of the coat alone!!

Dmitri Zelenka, Nobleman


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Ouch! That does look pretty cool though.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that outfit, a pattern and some material and it could be made for a loottt less. did you check out the outfits ms wicked made? victorian gown = and there she posted some pics of her husbands outfit she made. awesome


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I would look dashing in that.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

...I'd probably ruin it first time I wore it.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> ...I'd probably ruin it first time I wore it.


It's a great outfit. Would love to do it!

However as the quote said I would probably ruin it the first time I used it!

Why? because I wear my food well!!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I saw that one last year when looking for a Dracula (Coppolla version) costume for my husband. It obviously took a lot of inspiration from that movie. What I put together wasn't as elaborate but still worked quite nicely - and for $200!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rikki, that does look quite nice. yeah, it works


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice job Rikki! Looks real good, and the fact that the whole outfit cost less than the coat on the website is great! reminds me of my prom outfit. I did the coat with tails with vest and the tie like that one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gd, you got a picture?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> gd, you got a picture?


yeah, it's a sitting down pic though.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow gd, that's the best i have ever seen you look. really nice. would have liked to have seen more of the suit, but that is enough to get an idea. very nice indeed


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> wow gd, that's the best i have ever seen you look. really nice. would have liked to have seen more of the suit, but that is enough to get an idea. very nice indeed


I have more full pictures I just have to dig em' out. I just knew where that picture was.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome costume GD. Way to much to pay for it though. I should have taken a fashion class in high school I could of learned how to make cloths right.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

It's really all in the accessories - a pique vest, a full ascot, gloves, glasses, walking stick, and - of course - the top hat. That was the most expensive part of the whole costume. After shipping I paid nearly $80 for the hat!


----------

